#  >  > General Forum >  >  > Main Forum >  >  > Social Media >  >  How does social media impact human behavior?

## Bhavya

Hello Friends,

Social media have a tremendous impact on human lives. In my opinion, social media has many positive impacts on our lives. But still, It has some negative impact on our human behaviors. I think this social media making people more aggressive and abusive. What do you think guys how does social media impact human behaviors?

----------


## kanak

> Hello Friends,
> 
> Social media have a tremendous impact on human lives. In my opinion, social media has many positive impacts on our lives. But still, It has some negative impact on our human behaviors. I think this social media making people more aggressive and abusive. What do you think guys how does social media impact human behaviors?


social media hacked human life and their daily moments.We daily post our images and we chat with other people through social media. So this changed our normal human behavior and we become social media addicted.

----------


## Bhavya

> social media hacked human life and their daily moments.We daily post our images and we chat with other people through social media. So this changed our normal human behavior and we become social media addicted.


Hi Kanak, I agree that we post our images on social media and regularly chat with other people which has great impact on our day to day life. But not everyone become addicted to social media. If we understand how to use social media in a right way. We can keep it in a moderate level.

----------

